# Hello



## Dream Of Sleeping (May 17, 2014)

Hello. My name is Neil.  I've just finished writing my first short story, and I'm now trying to learn all the rules of grammar before I submit it! haha  Commas are hard! In fact, the main reason I'm signing up today is to ask a question about that, but I'll save that for another thread. Also I hope to learn from reading the short stories posted here.

I'm never going to be a real writer. I can never find the right word when talking, I'm bad at spelling, and I've probably not read anywhere near enough books to know what the hell I'm doing. But I was feeling pretty down, and the things I'm usually passionate about didn't seem like fun anymore.  I needed to do something creative, and being creative is more fun when there is no pressure. And there is never any real pressure to be good at something when you are just starting out. Also I think I get bored too easily to ever master any one particular craft. 

My other hobbies include recording music, and making simple computer games.


----------



## aj47 (May 17, 2014)

Welcome to WF.    I think many of us struggle with spelling.  And the difference between talking and writing is that, when writing, you have a chance to find *just* the right word.

What kind of computer games do you write?  (I know, "simple" but I'm trying to figure out what that means.)

Again, welcome.  Once you've made ten posts, you'll be able to set your profile pic, add a sig, and share your work.  Also, you'll get the keys to the Workshop sections of the forum where your work is safe from the spying eyes of search engines, spammers, etc.

Oh, and did I mention we have simple games here?  Word games, poetry games, challenges in fiction and non-...we have an array of fun stuff going on.


----------



## Pandora (May 17, 2014)

Hi Neil, I write for myself, makes me feel all kinds of things and I get to know myself better. Don't discount ever being a 'real writer' if your dreams lie there. Reading other's work here on the forums is great fun for me, much talent we have. You will find helpful people with good insight and suggestions. Enjoy and welcome!


----------



## InstituteMan (May 17, 2014)

Helloe their neil. I, struggle, with spellling punctuation' and grammar. Commas, are, hard, to, use, and, are, sometimes, subjective; don't evin git me started about semicolons.

Seriously, I think you are a real writer, whatever that is. I have the evidence to prove that you wrote a post introducing yourself here, if nothing else. Sounds real to me. If you are some spambot, well, you are a super sophisticated spambot.

What are your genres of choice for reading and writing?


----------



## Dream Of Sleeping (May 17, 2014)

Hi, and thanks for the warm welcome. I've only wrote one short story, and I'm not really sure what the genre would be. The theme of the competition was ghost story, but mine isn't so much supernatural but more of a ghost story for the skeptic. My favourite author is Stephen King. It's not because of the horror. It's more that I like stories where magical things happen but set in the real world. I like some of Celia Ahern's too for that reason. 

When I say simple computer games, I mean, usually one screen puzzle games that don't require me to know that much math. haha It's a fun way to be creative because you have to do the art, music, sound effects, and coding is really fun.


----------



## aj47 (May 17, 2014)

I have to write an app for my Java class.  And my favorite puzzle game is Everett Kaser's "Sherlock" (I think I spelled his name right).


----------



## J Anfinson (May 17, 2014)

Hi, Neil.

If grammar is giving you fits, a good place to ask questions and browse through threads is our *Spelling and Grammar* forum. You also mention wanting to learn the art of short-fiction. Something to consider is trying your hand at our *LM Fiction Competition*, a friendly competition where a panel of judges (volunteering members) score the entries and give guaranteed critique, and the winner recieves a medal and a one-month subscription to FOWF (Friends of Writing Forums- members who normally pay for certain privileges. More details on that *here*.).

Welcome to WF, and if I can be of help let me know.


----------



## Dream Of Sleeping (May 17, 2014)

Oh cool. I've done some programming in java.  I tend to use javascript now for making games. I'm too lazy to make them work on mobile. They are just desktop only. That's another reason I decscribed them as simple.


----------



## Dream Of Sleeping (May 17, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Hi, Neil.
> 
> If grammar is giving you fits, a good place to ask questions and browse through threads is our *Spelling and Grammar* forum. You also mention wanting to learn the art of short-fiction. Something to consider is trying your hand at our *LM Fiction Competition*, a friendly competition where a panel of judges (volunteering members) score the entries and give guaranteed critique, and the winner recieves a medal and a one-month subscription to FOWF (Friends of Writing Forums- members who normally pay for certain privileges. More details on that *here*.).
> 
> Welcome to WF, and if I can be of help let me know.



Thanks very much. I like the idea of taking part in more competitions.


----------



## aj47 (May 17, 2014)

Well, it's required for my coursework or I would also be too lazy, lol.


----------



## Gumby (May 18, 2014)

Hi Neil, welcome.  There is a lot you can do to help improve your writing skills, even if you only write for fun.


----------



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

Well, if you work at it, you'll become a competent and worthy writer. If it helps you to be creative and tells the story you want told, DO IT! It's rewarding, we promise!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: I mean really, art majors just WISH they could write.


----------



## PiP (May 19, 2014)

Dream Of Sleeping said:


> I needed to do something creative, and being creative is more fun when there is no pressure. And there is never any real pressure to be good at something when you are just starting out.
> .


 That's true, Neil. We create our own pressure.

Welcome to our creative community


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Anyone can write, and so long as you're passionate about it, words will come. When they don't, read a bit more, and then push forward.

Welcome to WF!


----------

